# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  WhatsApp tërhiqet nga ndryshimi i politikave të privatësisë

## Neteorm

*Platforma ka menduar të ofrojë më shumë qartësi dhe shpjegim në lidhje me politikën në fjalë dhe premton të mos fshijë dhe të mbyllë llogaritë pas datës 8 Shkurt.*



WhatsApp ka vendosur të shtyjë implementimin e politikave të reja të privatësisë të cilat detyrojnë përdoruesit të ndajnë të dhënat e tyre me Facebook.


Platforma beson se ndryshimi i tyre ka shkaktuar shumë konfuzion dhe keqinformim dhe për këtë ka vendosur ta shtyjë për një datë tjetër.

Në fillim të Janarit 2021 WhatsApp prezantoi një politikë të re privatësie që detyron përdoruesit të ndajnë të dhënat me Facebook. Madje në të thuhej se nëse nuk pranoni termat e reja deri më 8 Shkurt 2021 mund të dëbohen nga WhatsApp dhe llogari tu fshihet.

Ky përditësim u ballafaqua me kritika të shumta. Përdoruesit nuk dëshironin që të detyrohen për të ndarë të dhënat me Facebook çka shkaktoi largimin në masë të përdoruesve drejt platformave të tjera alternative.

Menjëherë pas reagimet, WhatsApp vendosi shtyrjen. Platforma bëri një postim të WhatsApp në blog duke thënë se ka shumë informacione të pavërteta që po përhapen në lidhje me përditësimin e ri.

Platforma ka menduar të ofrojë më shumë qartësi dhe shpjegim në lidhje me politikën në fjalë dhe premton të mos fshijë dhe të mbyllë llogaritë pas datës 8 Shkurt. /PCWorld Albanian

----------

Prizrenasi_40 (21-01-2021)

----------


## driniluka

> *Platforma ka menduar të ofrojë më shumë qartësi dhe shpjegim në lidhje me politikën në fjalë dhe premton të mos fshijë dhe të mbyllë llogaritë pas datës 8 Shkurt.*
> 
> 
> 
> WhatsApp ka vendosur të shtyjë implementimin e politikave të reja të privatësisë të cilat detyrojnë përdoruesit të ndajnë të dhënat e tyre me Facebook.
> 
> 
> Platforma beson se ndryshimi i tyre ka shkaktuar shumë konfuzion dhe keqinformim dhe për këtë ka vendosur ta shtyjë për një datë tjetër.
> 
> ...


tashme eshte vone. thote se nuk do e mbylli apo fshi, por nuk te le ta perdoreshe derisa te pranosh kushtet.

----------

